# Mitfahrer gesucht: HaBes oder so, 02./03. undoder 04.04.



## Sil (25. März 2004)

Ich habe endlich ein Wochenende frei und weder Harry noch Meik haben Zeit :-(
Hat jemand von Euch an dem WE Zeit/Lust eine/zwei/drei Runden zu drehen?  

LG Silvia


----------



## Wraith (25. März 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe endlich ein Wochenende frei und weder Harry noch Meik haben Zeit :-(
> Hat jemand von Euch an dem WE Zeit/Lust eine/zwei/drei Runden zu drehen?
> 
> LG Silvia


Also, wenn es eine Tour ist, die man nach zwei-monatiger Pause mitfahren kann , sie nicht das Äußerste von einem Bike abverlangt (wegen Neuanschaffung und Eingewöhnungszeit), mein Drahtesel bis dato eingetroffen ist  und es nicht aus Kübeln schüttet, dann bin ich dabei.

Wann und von wo wolltest Du denn starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sil (25. März 2004)

Wraith schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn es eine Tour ist, die man nach zwei-monatiger Pause mitfahren kann , sie nicht das Äußerste von einem Bike abverlangt (wegen Neuanschaffung und Eingewöhnungszeit), mein Drahtesel bis dato eingetroffen ist  und es nicht aus Kübeln schüttet, dann bin ich dabei.
> 
> Wann und von wo wolltest Du denn starten?



Ich habe noch keine Vorstellungen... die Strecke könnte ich auch gar nicht aussuchen...*grinnnnnnnnssss* ich war zwar schon ein paar Mal mit, aber Orientierungssinn ist bei mir weniger als null ;-)
Ansonsten bin ich für alles offen! Auch für Regen 

Start: Freitag: egal, Samstag: ab 12:00, Sonntag: egal!, so 3-5 h???


----------



## Wraith (25. März 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch keine Vorstellungen... die Strecke könnte ich auch gar nicht aussuchen...*grinnnnnnnnssss* ich war zwar schon ein paar Mal mit, aber Orientierungssinn ist bei mir weniger als null ;-)


Ja super, dann kennst Du Dich doch dort besser aus, als ich. Ich war erst zweimal in den Harburger Bergen. 

Auf gut Glück kann man auch fahren...  Kann spannend sein... 
Ich hoffe aber, dass sich noch ein Ortskundiger findet...




			
				Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten bin ich für alles offen! Auch für Regen


NOPE. Da kommt wieder der Aberglaube ins Spiel. Die ersten 117 Kilometer muß das neue Teil trocken und unbeschadet überstehen.




			
				Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Start: Freitag: egal, Samstag: ab 12:00, Sonntag: egal!, so 3-5 h???


Das würde in Ordnung gehen. 3-5 Stunden Nettofahrzeit oder mit Einkehr?


----------



## Sil (25. März 2004)

Netto!


----------



## Wraith (25. März 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Netto!


Sollte "eigentlich" kein Problem sein.


----------



## bofh_marc (25. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte Sa und/oder So auch fahren, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Wegen Termin koennen wir ja noch mal schauen. Vielleicht hat Andre (Sanz) ja auch Zeit und Lust.  

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Sil (25. März 2004)

Das wäre prima


----------



## Buddy (25. März 2004)

Sa oder So wäre ich eventuell auch dabei...


----------



## Sanz (25. März 2004)

> Vielleicht hat Andre (Sanz) ja auch Zeit und Lust.



Ja klar,

Silvia und ich sind dabei! Ich glaube Steffi hat auch interesse angemeldet.
Der Sonntag paßt mir sehr gut.

Andre


----------



## Sil (25. März 2004)

Da freue ich mich aber, auch ein paar Mädels kennen zu lernen... dann halten wir den Sonntag auf jeden Fall fest...  
Und Samstag?  
Wenn ich schonmal frei habe, will ich das auch ausnutzen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vijoka (26. März 2004)

Hallo Sil,
Freitag wäre ich dabei, gern auch schon vormittags, habe nämlich frei  

Für Sonntag haben sich ja schon ein paar nette Leute angemeldet, aber wahrscheinlich kann ich da leider nicht   

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Sil (26. März 2004)

vijoka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sil,
> Freitag wäre ich dabei, gern auch schon vormittags, habe nämlich frei
> 
> Für Sonntag haben sich ja schon ein paar nette Leute angemeldet, aber wahrscheinlich kann ich da leider nicht
> ...



@Joachim: Prima 
Kennst Du Dich denn aus??? Ich nämlich nicht!

Ich würde vorschlagen, jetzt mal die Touren offiziell anzukündigen, wie heißt den der Parkplatz, wo wir uns immer getroffen haben, Harry?


----------



## bofh_marc (26. März 2004)

Fuer Samstag koennte ich wohl mal ne Tour machen. 

Wie waere es mit 13:00 Uhr an der Kaertner Huette? Ich koennte ne Standard-Runde mit Flugplatz, Karlstein und Paul-Roth-Stein anbieten. Fuer viel mehr reichen meine Ortskenntnisse nicht  Das sollte aber eigentlich auch reichen. 

Termin ins LMB eingetragen.

Sonntag fahre ich vielleicht mit Janny in Buchholz.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## carmichael88 (26. März 2004)

Ich auch will   Aber das felix89 und ich fahren heute nach dänemark  Krasse singletails sage ich euch und drops ohne ende! Da wo wir dann fahren is im wald wo früher die deutschen ihr bunker hatten! Die stehen immer noch!


----------



## ozei (26. März 2004)

<---   dabei .


----------



## Sil (26. März 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Fuer Samstag koennte ich wohl mal ne Tour machen.
> 
> Wie waere es mit 13:00 Uhr an der Kaertner Huette? Ich koennte ne Standard-Runde mit Flugplatz, Karlstein und Paul-Roth-Stein anbieten. Fuer viel mehr reichen meine Ortskenntnisse nicht  Das sollte aber eigentlich auch reichen.
> 
> ...



Ich finde den Eintrag im LMB nicht... Blind oder noch nicht drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (26. März 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde den Eintrag im LMB nicht... Blind oder noch nicht drin?


*Blind!*  

Klicke einfach oben rechts im Kasten für die aktuellen *fünf* LMB-Termine auf den kleinen Link Alle Termine anzeigen! und Du wirst in an (derzeit) *sechster* Stelle finden! 
Alternativ warte einfach bis morgen 10:01 Uhr, dann wird der Harburg-termin vorraussichtlich auf den fünften Platz "rutschen"  

LG, Harry


----------



## Sil (26. März 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> *Blind!*
> 
> Klicke einfach oben rechts im Kasten für die aktuellen *fünf* LMB-Termine auf den kleinen Link Alle Termine anzeigen! und Du wirst in an (derzeit) *sechster* Stelle finden!
> Alternativ warte einfach bis morgen 10:01 Uhr, dann wird der Harburg-termin vorraussichtlich auf den fünften Platz "rutschen"
> ...



Nich Blind!!! An DIESEM WE kann ich doch gar nicht.... Personal Trainer Fortbildung Stuttgart!
Ich beziehe mich doch auf das WE 02.-04.04.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bofh_marc (26. März 2004)

Peinlich peinlich. Wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Rabbit (26. März 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Ich beziehe mich doch auf das WE 02.-04.04.!!!!!!!!!!


 Sorry, dann ziehe ich das BLIND bei dir zurück und verpasse es dem Marc!


----------



## Gerrit (26. März 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Start: Freitag: egal, Samstag: ab 12:00, Sonntag: egal!, so 3-5 h???



Moin,

3. / 4.04. würde uns auch passen. Was für'n Schnitt soll's denn ungefähr werden? Mein Mädel ist nämlich (noch) nicht so'n Speedfreak - aber mit ein paar mehr Leuten zu fahren wirkt ja bekanntlich motivierend  


cheers,
gerrit


----------



## Sil (26. März 2004)

Würde vorschlagen, das wir auf jeden Fall das Tempo anpassen. Soll ja Spaß machen und nicht in Stress ausarten! Oder??????????
Finde ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Sil (26. März 2004)

So, ich habe jetzt mal alle drei Termine eingetragen: Den Freitag, den Samstag und den Sonntag.... Treffpunkt und Abfahrtzeit kann ja noch geändert werden, wenn einer von Euch noch Vorschläge hat... ;-)

LG
Silvia


----------



## gooseneck (29. März 2004)

Am Freitag bin ich dabei   

Wobei mein Hintern im Moment eher 3 als 5 Stunden denkt (Gestern geniale Tour mit Janny).

cu


----------



## Sil (29. März 2004)

gooseneck schrieb:
			
		

> Am Freitag bin ich dabei
> 
> Wobei mein Hintern im Moment eher 3 als 5 Stunden denkt (Gestern geniale Tour mit Janny).
> 
> cu



Paßt schon! ;-)


----------



## Gerrit (29. März 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Würde vorschlagen, das wir auf jeden Fall das Tempo anpassen. Soll ja Spaß machen und nicht in Stress ausarten! Oder??????????
> Finde ich auf jeden Fall!



Das hört sich gut an - leider muss Anita aber Samstag bis 14:00 arbeiten, vor 15:30 werden wir's also kaum schaffen. Weiß ja nicht, wie der Plan so aussieht. 
Sonntag sieht ähnlich aus, aber ich glaube, ein Tag würde ihr eh reichen...


cheers,
gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sil (29. März 2004)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich gut an - leider muss Anita aber Samstag bis 14:00 arbeiten, vor 15:30 werden wir's also kaum schaffen. Weiß ja nicht, wie der Plan so aussieht.
> Sonntag sieht ähnlich aus, aber ich glaube, ein Tag würde ihr eh reichen...
> 
> 
> ...



Samstag wäre für mich schlecht, so spät anzufangen, ich bin abends zum Essen verabredet, Sonntag von mir aus gerne... oder aber man stößt dazu.....?????


----------



## Tracer (29. März 2004)

Hallo Sil!
Würde gern am Samstag mit fahren  , aber wäre es möglich sich um 12-13 Uhr sich zu treffen   ! 
Und Sonntags willst du dich auch um 11Uhr  treffen....... was ist mit ausschlafen  .
Gruss
W.S.


----------



## Alan (30. März 2004)

Samstag könnte ich so ab 17 Uhr , bis 19 / 19.30 Uhr kann man ja noch locker fahren. 
Zu Sonntag kann ich leider noch nichts sagen, hängt ein bißchen von Samstagabend ab...   

D


----------



## Sil (30. März 2004)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sil!
> Würde gern am Samstag mit fahren  , aber wäre es möglich sich um 12-13 Uhr sich zu treffen   !
> Und Sonntags willst du dich auch um 11Uhr  treffen....... was ist mit ausschlafen  .
> Gruss
> W.S.



Die Samstagstour ist doch für 13:00 Uhr angekündigt.....
@Alan... 17:00 Uhr ist mir zu spät, ich bin schon um 19:00 Uhr zum Essen vereinbart!


----------



## Sil (30. März 2004)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich gut an - leider muss Anita aber Samstag bis 14:00 arbeiten, vor 15:30 werden wir's also kaum schaffen. Weiß ja nicht, wie der Plan so aussieht.
> Sonntag sieht ähnlich aus, aber ich glaube, ein Tag würde ihr eh reichen...
> 
> 
> ...



Sonntag ab 15:30???? Ausschlafen und dann am Nachmittag eine Runde drehen????

Freitag, 10:00 Uhr: http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1538
Samstag, 13:00 Uhr: http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1539
Sonntag, 15:30: http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1540


----------



## Gerrit (31. März 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag ab 15:30???? Ausschlafen und dann am Nachmittag eine Runde drehen????





Das passt! Werde Samstag wohl auch dabei sein - je nach Arbeitsmoral 

Als Guide bin ich aber nicht zu gebrauchen 

cu,
gerrit


----------



## ozei (31. März 2004)

Ich muss mal gucken wie sich mein Vordiplom entwickelt. Oh, mann nur noch eine Woche  

...Aber ich denk mal mindestens an einem Tag werde ich dabei sein.


----------



## Wraith (31. März 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag ab 15:30???? Ausschlafen und dann am Nachmittag eine Runde drehen????
> 
> Freitag, 10:00 Uhr: http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1538
> Samstag, 13:00 Uhr: http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1539
> Sonntag, 15:30: http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1540


Ich werde *voraussichtlich* am Freitag dabei sein.
Ich habe mich allerdings absichtlich nicht ins LMB eingetragen, da ich das entgültig kurz vorher entscheiden werde.
Wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin, braucht Ihr nicht weiter auf mich zu warten.


----------



## ossanhe (1. April 2004)

Hallöchen,
am Samstag werde ich wohl auch am Start sein   
Wird bestimmt lustich !  
Gruss, Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (1. April 2004)

Ahoi !
Würde gerne am Sonntag um 15.30 mitfahren. Leider hab ich mir vor 6 Wochen ein Bänderriss in Sprunggelenk zugezogen. Bin somit ausser Form, die Tour wäre für mich die 1. MTB-Fahrt in diesem Jahr. Da ich kein Bock hab den Bremsklotz zu spielen, bitte ich um eine ehrliche Beschreibung, was denn so geplant ist . (Und vor allem welches Tempo angeschlagen wird).

Gruss T.


----------



## Rabbit (1. April 2004)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi !
> Würde gerne am Sonntag um 15.30 mitfahren.
> ... bitte ich um eine ehrliche Beschreibung, was denn so geplant ist . (Und vor allem welches Tempo angeschlagen wird).


Kann ja nicht mehr so schnell sein, zumindest Sil hat ja dann schon zwei Tage/Touren in den Beinen


----------



## Sil (1. April 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ja nicht mehr so schnell sein, zumindest Sil hat ja dann schon zwei Tage/Touren in den Beinen



Nein, am Sonntag gaaaaaaaaaaaanz gemütlich....... 

Sacht mal.... was glaubt Ihr eigentlich, wie fit ich bin    ich bin doch keine zweite Karen Eller, saß im August das erste Mal in meinem Leben auf'm MTB und so......


----------



## Wraith (1. April 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Sacht mal.... was glaubt Ihr eigentlich, wie fit ich bin  ich bin doch keine zweite Karen Eller, saß im August das erste Mal in meinem Leben auf'm MTB und so......


Also solche Fragen animieren mich ja geradezu Schabernacks wie http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=108581 zu treiben... 

Bitte nicht böse sein...


----------



## Sil (1. April 2004)

Wraith schrieb:
			
		

> Also solche Fragen animieren mich ja geradezu Schabernacks wie http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=108581 zu treiben...
> 
> Bitte nicht böse sein...



Böse??? Bestimmt nicht ;-)
Breites Grinsen, eher!


----------



## gooseneck (1. April 2004)

Mist!  

Mir ist kurzfristig ein Termin in die Quere gekommen. Normalerweise müsste ich es aber Freitag trotzdem schaffen bis 10.00 da zu sein. Hat eine(r) von den Mitfahrer(inne)n evtl. ne Handynummer, damit ich anrufen kann wenns nix wird?

mfg
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (1. April 2004)

Ahoi !
Was solls, scheiss der Hund drauf: Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist, bin ich am Sonntag um 15.30 an der K-Hütte. 3 Std. wären dann schon o.k. Kann ja umdrehen wenns zu hart wird.
Da lohnen sich die 100km Anreise dann so richtig !

P.S Ich kenn mich in den HB´s keinen Meter aus ! Auch das noch.......


----------



## Th.S16 (2. April 2004)

Tach !
Was für ein Desaster ! Ich bin heute mal zur Probe meine Hausrunde gefahren, um zu sehen was noch geht und ob mein Knöchel hält.
Das positive zuerst : Mein Knöchel ist nur auf doppelte Grösse angeschwollen.
Meine Form jedoch kann ich nur als unterirdisch bezeichnen. So hat das ganze echt keinen Sinn. Bevor ich mich in die HB´s wage, werden wohl noch 4-6 Wochen vergehen. Schade,eigentlich hatte ich mich sehr auf Sonntag gefreut.


----------



## Wraith (2. April 2004)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach !
> Was für ein Desaster ! Ich bin heute mal zur Probe meine Hausrunde gefahren, um zu sehen was noch geht und ob mein Knöchel hält.
> Das positive zuerst : Mein Knöchel ist nur auf doppelte Grösse angeschwollen.
> Meine Form jedoch kann ich nur als unterirdisch bezeichnen. So hat das ganze echt keinen Sinn. Bevor ich mich in die HB´s wage, werden wohl noch 4-6 Wochen vergehen. Schade,eigentlich hatte ich mich sehr auf Sonntag gefreut.


Du warst nicht rein zufällig der Blaue auf dem Kinderspielplatz?


----------



## Sil (2. April 2004)

Wraith schrieb:
			
		

> Du warst nicht rein zufällig der Blaue auf dem Kinderspielplatz?



Wo warst Du heute?
Wir haben Dich vermißt!!!

@th... Gute Besserung :-( Schade, dass es nix wird .....


----------



## two2one (2. April 2004)

Sweet.. endlich ein termine den ich schaffen kann   
Wo ist der treffpunkt noch mal am samstag???

Gruss
Nat


----------



## Sil (2. April 2004)

two2one schrieb:
			
		

> Sweet.. endlich ein termine den ich schaffen kann
> Wo ist der treffpunkt noch mal am samstag???
> 
> Gruss
> Nat



Kärnter Hütte?


----------



## two2one (2. April 2004)

Check


----------



## gooseneck (2. April 2004)

Super Tour heute!!!  

Ich werd wohl Sonntag nochmal mitfahren, vorausgesetzt, dass ich meine hintere Bremse bis dahin repariert kriege.  

cu

Björn


----------



## Wraith (2. April 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Wo warst Du heute?
> Wir haben Dich vermißt!!!


Ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass ich es kurzfristig entscheide und Ihr nicht auf mich warten sollt, wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin. 

Ich habe leider immer noch Probleme mit meinem neuem Bike. Das hätte Euch nur den Spaß geraubt und zudem genervt - wenn ich ständig zurückfalle, weil ich hier und da wieder anhalte, absteige, am Dämpfer rumdrehe, mir überlege, ob nicht doch einen breiterer Lenker her soll usw. 

Ich bin zwar 'ne Rennbremse, aber keine Spassbremse.


----------



## Th.S16 (2. April 2004)

Ja gut , Tach allerseits.
Was für eine böswillige Unterstellung (der blaue auf dem Kinderspielplatz) !
Wenn mein Fuss nicht mitlerweile die Form einer Pampelmuse angenommen hätte, würde ich Sonntag doch noch vorbeischaun....
Aber meine Zeit kommt noch !!

Gruss T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wraith (2. April 2004)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja gut , Tach allerseits.
> Was für eine böswillige Unterstellung (der blaue auf dem Kinderspielplatz) !
> Wenn mein Fuss nicht mitlerweile die Form einer Pampelmuse angenommen hätte, würde ich Sonntag doch noch vorbeischaun....
> Aber meine Zeit kommt noch !!
> ...


Nein, im Ernst. Wenn Du keine blaue Montur besitzt und auch nicht weißt, wovon ich rede, dann kannst Du Dich wieder beruhigen. Dann warst Du es nicht.
Das war auch keine Anspielung auf Deine Verletzung o. ä. - also, Du kannst Dich wieder abregen.


----------



## Bischi (3. April 2004)

Na was ist denn hier los...   nun packt Euch alle mal bei den Hörnchen und das is wieder gut ja ?   

gruss
bischi


----------



## Gerrit (3. April 2004)

Moin, 
so, geht los. Mein Mädel hat's leider völlig zerlegt - die macht so ungesunde Geräusche in der Lunge   - bikemäßig ist da nix drin.

Bis nachher 
gerrit


----------



## NoFunAtAll (3. April 2004)

war super.


----------



## ossanhe (3. April 2004)

Ja,Freunde der groben Stolle, das war grosses Tennis heute   
Gruss, Marcel


----------



## two2one (3. April 2004)

da stimme ich zu, nur schade das diese bescheurerte holzfeller, das letzte stuck verdorben haben.   Wenn der Revolution kommt sind die verleicht nicht die erste gegen die wand aber sind auf jeden fall kurz danach drann.  in die Haake waren sorga die haupt wege total im eimar.

 
Nat


----------



## Catsoft (3. April 2004)

Hallo!
Danke für die schöne Tour! Leider hat mir meine Erkältung am Ende doch arg zugesetzt 

Ja, die Holzfäller. Echte Schweinerei   

Gruß
Robert


----------



## OBRADY (3. April 2004)

Halli Hallo...

Bin auch wieder im Lande.Wann und wo gehts morgen los?

Gruß Anja


----------



## Wraith (3. April 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo...
> 
> Bin auch wieder im Lande.Wann und wo gehts morgen los?
> 
> Gruß Anja


15:30 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (4. April 2004)

meine erste Harburger Bergen Tour (in diesem Jahr)war einfach spitze......hat viel spaß gemacht!
Gruss
W.S.


----------



## Gerrit (4. April 2004)

Moin!

War echt ne nette Runde gestern - Leute alle gut drauf, lustige Wege, keine ernsteren Stürze (wer nächstes mal ohne Helm fährt, muss bei jedem Stop 30 Liegestütz machen) und irgendwie waren alle recht fix unterwegs   

Bis näxtmal,
Gerrit


----------



## madbull (4. April 2004)

Jo - das waren zwei richtig geile Touren am Freitag und am Samstag. Ich war nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder in unseren HaBe's, das Wetter war perfekt, viele neue Leute kennengelernt und die Trails waren wie immer vom Feinsten...

Ein paar Bilder der beiden Tage findet ihr --->HIER<---

In einem haben mich diese beiden Tage wieder einmal und immer mehr bestärkt: Wozu bitteschön braucht ihr alle diese komischen komplizierten, anfälligen Dinger neben euren Bremshebeln, an denen man sich dauernd die Knie aufschlägt, diese komischen Stahlseilchen, die in plastikummantelten, rostanfälligen Spiralen laufen und den Rahmen verschandeln, die komischen Dinger, die dauernd die saubere Kettenlinie versauen und am Berg krachend die Erklimmung der Uphills verhindern, weil sie wieder mal die Kette blockieren und last but not least diese unzähligen, schweren unnötigen Zahnräder da hinten an der Nabe???    

Freitag ist endlich ein Knoten geplatzt - endlich werde ich es auch schaffen, bei Bedarf in den HaBe's meinen Weg selbst zu suchen - wir waren zu fünft unterwegs und alle hatten (mehr oder weniger) wenig Ahnung vom Weg... Aber mit Trial&Error und einer Karte haben wir das doch wunderbar hinbekommen...

Samstag fand ich vor allem bemerkenswert, wie homogen die große Truppe von 12 Piepels war, und zwar in jeder Hinsicht: Lockerheit, Tempo, Trailspaß, Technik...    Eine 12-Biker-Tour, die so gut flutscht, habe ich glaube ich noch nie erlebt...
Auch die etwas andere Strecke (Der Großteil von Catsoft geguidet und am Schluss durch Two2one, der leider ohne 2:1 unterwegs war  ) war interesant und toll, es wurden seltenere aber darum nicht schlechtere Trails gefahren und sogar der ein oder andere richtig lange Uphill war dabei! 

Hier noch eine kleine Auswahl aus den Fotos - schreiben sollten doch bitte andere Teilnehmer noch, was ihnen zu den Touren so einfällt...


----------



## gooseneck (4. April 2004)

Hi,

also Freitag war meine zweite Tour dies Jahr und ging schon ziemlich an meine Grenzen    Aber ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder vom Bazillus infiziert und werde jetzt wieder mehr Ausdauer kloppen. Jaa, Freitag war toll, auch wenn ich vielleicht ein wenig das Tempo gedrosselt habe. Das lag natürlich nicht nur an meiner undichten CLARA, sondern auch an den vielen Zigaretten in den letzten trainingslosen Monaten.  

Da ich Samstag keine Zeit hatte, bin ich heute extra früh aufgestanden und habe versucht CLARA abzudichten. Erfolg:  
Da war ich dann schon recht frustriert, bis mein Blick auf das Bike meiner Frau fiel. Nachdem ich meine Liebste davon überzeugt hatte, dass es für mich lebenswichtig ist heute noch ne Tour zu fahren, durfte ich dann ihr Laufrad und ihre HS33 an mein Bike bauen  

Also gings kurz nach drei los zur Kärtner Hütte. Dort angekommen hatte ich noch etwas Zeit (für ne Ziggi  ) Aber von den Angemeldeten kam niemand. Nur ein Mitfahrer fand sich ein, der sich spontan entschieden hatte und sich NICHT für die Tour angemeldet hatte. Wir haben dann noch ne zeitlang gewartet, aber da niemand kam haben wir uns dann auf den Weg gemacht.  
War ne schöne zwei Stunden Tour, bei der wir uns östlich der Fischbeker Heide gehalten haben.
@madbull Diesmal sind wir auch am Hotel vorbeigefahren, das wir Freitag gesucht hatten. 
Dann lockte ein schöner Singletrail, der uns nach einem kurzen, heftigen Anstieg in den Garten einer Villa führte   
Nachdem wir uns aus dem Garten verabschiedet hatten, ging es auf zum Teil total zerfahrenen Wegen weiter (Holzfäller sei dank   )
Im Bereich des Wildparks hatten wir für den Sonntag dann auch genug und haben den Heimweg angetreten.

Leider hab ich meinen Fotoknipps vergessen, so dass ich keine Bilder habe  

Nächste Woche versuch ich mich nochmal an meiner CLARA.

cu
Björn


----------



## Sil (4. April 2004)

gooseneck schrieb:
			
		

> Also gings kurz nach drei los zur Kärtner Hütte. Dort angekommen hatte ich noch etwas Zeit (für ne Ziggi  ) Aber von den Angemeldeten kam niemand. Nur ein Mitfahrer fand sich ein, der sich spontan entschieden hatte und sich NICHT für die Tour angemeldet hatte. Wir haben dann noch ne zeitlang gewartet, aber da niemand kam haben wir uns dann auf den Weg gemacht.



Ich mußte heute leider den meisten Teil des Tages im Bett verbringen - Kopfschmerzen   - Meik hatte deshalb alle Angemeldeten per PM informiert, damit keiner wartet... das dann kaum jemand gekommen ist, ist Schade....  
 Freitag, Samstag war echt klasse... Samstag wurde mir erstmals seit langem wieder schmerzhaft bewußt, dass man manchmal auch schalten sollte ;-) - Da hat Tracer schon Recht....  
@ Alle, die mitgefahren sind: Es war echt klasse, ich hoffe, bald wieder 
Donnerstag Nightride Timmendorfer Strand?????
Ich werde da sein


----------



## johnny_joint (4. April 2004)

huch....was hab ich denn da jetzt gemacht..hab das irgendwie noch nicht so drauf...ja, die runde heute wart ganz nett...gerade kurz genug um nicht
entkräftet vom bike zu fallen... bis auf den big mac der teilweise doch arg in meine speiseröhre zurückwollte...und meine verdammten
unglaublich rollfreudigen tonnenschweren fat albert reifen mit kenda downhill schläuchen ...die kommen jetzt 
auf jedenfall wieder runter...das ging ja gar nicht heute...rollwiderstand wie`n 
panzer  ...naja...dann bastel mal schön an deiner clara...grins..

bis denne stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

